# WSM Lid and escaping smoke



## matty gunns (Feb 9, 2017)

So i have been through about 5 smokes with my new wsm.  When i first got it i noticed the charcoal ring was just a little warped sort of oval in appearance but no big deal right?  Well the top lid seems to have a decent amount of wiggle room. When i smoke i can see smoke escaping from the lid  in the initial stages of my smoke.  Can anybody help me wjth this or chime in to say this is just normal.  When i see the smoke escaping i can move the top lid over some and then the smoke will escape on the opposite side. Just hoping my smoker isnt warped i really dont think its the lid but maybe the middle section.












image.png



__ matty gunns
__ Feb 9, 2017


















image.png



__ matty gunns
__ Feb 9, 2017


----------



## wade (Feb 10, 2017)

A little bit of lost smoke around the joints is not a problem and the amount that is showing in the photos is nothing to worry about. If you notice, you have a much bigger leak just above it - it is called the top vent. Leaks of that size higher up are not a problem, it is the leaks below around the firebox that are more of an issue as they can interfere with fine lower vent control for managing temperature.


----------



## tropics (Feb 10, 2017)

You can get a Nomex Gasket if it bothers you,I put that on mine and around the door.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2017)

I think if you contact Weber, they will tell you that their smoker is not designed to be air tight.

All the parts fit loosely together & it leaks smoke.

It will not effect the performance of your smoker in any way.

Al


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 10, 2017)

Thought I also recall someone using those black binder clips on a Weber to help with this.

FYI, matty, hope those tongs laying on the ground aren't for what's inside your WSM:  no points for those.  Food safety police take a rather dim view of that.    :police2:


----------



## matty gunns (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for the replies thats what i was hoping to hear. I think i will just let the smoker do its thing for a while before i decide if i want a gasket kit but one thing i will be doing is getting a cajun bandit door.   Groucho they are just for the coals i knew someone would catch me with that.  Have a good weekend guys


----------



## cmayna (Feb 10, 2017)

Here ya go.  Does the job without having to deal with a seal. Hey that rhymes :yahoo:
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 10, 2017)

Smoke is going to escape out of the vent either way... I have had mine for a few years and the same thing happens... always get nice smokey results


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yeah, those things.  Thanks, Goat!


----------

